# MORE DEER MEAT



## Hawging It (Jan 23, 2019)

Well, I nailed another one behind the house yesterday afternoon. Decent 8 point. Boned him out and took a bunch of it to the processor to make up some more link sausage. Sweet Fire Pineapple. It's dang good. Of course, I kept the tenderloins and backstrap and vacum packed them myself. Gonna look on the forum and find a different way to smoke up backstrap and tenderloins. If you have something different let me know. Thanks


----------



## Jeff Wright (Jan 23, 2019)

Dang.  You hunt late.  Ours ended late November


----------



## mandan (Jan 23, 2019)

nice


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 23, 2019)

HI, Nice buck!


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 23, 2019)

Jeff Wright said:


> Dang.  You hunt late.  Ours ended late November


Ends here February 15th. The rut starts here mid January. It's on! Like Donkey Kong!


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 23, 2019)

We are done right after Turkey Day.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 23, 2019)

Nice! What did he weigh? ~150#???

FWIW, I'm currently working on a pineapple sausage recipe:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/formulating-a-pineapple-smoke-sausage-recipe.283720/


----------



## James Coburn (Jan 23, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Well, I nailed another one behind the house yesterday afternoon. Decent 8 point. Boned him out and took a bunch of it to the processor to make up some more link sausage. Sweet Fire Pineapple. It's dang good. Of course, I kept the tenderloins and backstrap and vacum packed them myself. Gonna look on the forum and find a different way to smoke up backstrap and tenderloins. If you have something different let me know. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ours ended the first week of January . 
My wife has a marinade for backstraps that is awesome! I will see if she has it wrote down and share it with you. Congrats on the kill.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 23, 2019)

Nice kill.

These were really good, backstraps stuffed with sausage, green onion and bell pepper.
A Feast From the Forest


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 23, 2019)

James Coburn said:


> Ours ended the first week of January .
> My wife has a marinade for backstraps that is awesome! I will see if she has it wrote down and share it with you. Congrats on the kill.


Thank you. I will try it


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 23, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Nice! What did he weigh? ~150#???
> 
> FWIW, I'm currently working on a pineapple sausage recipe:
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/formulating-a-pineapple-smoke-sausage-recipe.283720/


180


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 23, 2019)

Nice buck...Lotta meat there...


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 23, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Nice! What did he weigh? ~150#???
> 
> FWIW, I'm currently working on a pineapple sausage recipe:
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/formulating-a-pineapple-smoke-sausage-recipe.283720/


Full rut. Big neck swell. He stunk bad as they do during the rut.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 23, 2019)

Save his tarsals and see if you can lure in a bigger buck.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 23, 2019)

I like to cut some of the backstrap into cubes and marinate 12-16 hours in a combination of Dale's Low Sodium and Dr Pepper in equal parts. Then when done in the marinade I half cook some bacon slices and wrap the backstrap then onto the grill or into smoker or even into hot grease. When done it's ready, serve with a horseradish sauce sometimes with yum yum sauce


----------



## 73saint (Jan 23, 2019)

Good buck!  We still have one week left of primitive weapon.  Killed this one three weeks ago...






That’s what I made the jalapeño cheddar snack sticks from.  I also love doing bacon wrapped tenderloin stuffed w jalapeños, onions and cream cheese.  Always a fave around here.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 23, 2019)

73saint said:


> Good buck!  We still have one week left of primitive weapon.  Killed this one three weeks ago...
> 
> View attachment 386294
> 
> That’s what I made the jalapeño cheddar snack sticks from.  I also love doing bacon wrapped tenderloin stuffed w jalapeños, onions and cream cheese.  Always a fave around here.


Very nice deer. He had some age on him. Good job!


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 23, 2019)

pineywoods said:


> I like to cut some of the backstrap into cubes and marinate 12-16 hours in a combination of Dale's Low Sodium and Dr Pepper in equal parts. Then when done in the marinade I half cook some bacon slices and wrap the backstrap then onto the grill or into smoker or even into hot grease. When done it's ready, serve with a horseradish sauce sometimes with yum yum sauce


That sounds good! Thanks


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 23, 2019)

Hawg you do any curing ? Might try curing a section of the backstrap .


----------



## 73saint (Jan 23, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Hawg you do any curing ? Might try curing a section of the backstrap .


That’s a great idea.  I’ve done venison pastrami and it was awesome!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 23, 2019)

I shot a big 8 opening day , ( early November ) he stunk bad too . Still haven't used any off it yet .


----------



## 73saint (Jan 23, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I shot a big 8 opening day , ( early November ) he stunk bad too . Still haven't used any off it yet .


I also have a batch of venison umai soppresata in the winter coat closet.

I tell ya, the umai chorizo is hard to beat.  I’ll make several more batches of that from this seasons kills!!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 23, 2019)

Nice kill! Nice gun too what is it?


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 24, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Nice kill! Nice gun too what is it?


1970 Ruger M77 30-06. Custom stock made for rifle. Leoupold Vari-X 3 Gold Ring.


----------

